# Cant find a better bow stand



## Wicked Tin (Apr 11, 2009)

They look great but I can't justify that price on my budget.


----------



## mcharlton (Nov 13, 2009)

Wow that is expensive!!


----------



## bowsaver (Jan 28, 2011)

We spend nearly all our time on the range. A bowsaver will last for years and years. Many of us have spent thousands on our archery euipment...bows like carbon elements and z7 are not cheap. Why lay them on the ground? You bought it off a rack, you should store it and practice with it off a rack. Trust me the return on investment becomes short once you shoot with one and own it. The reason the price is a little high is it is a quality built product that is an all steel construction and production cost on it are high. It is worth every penny I can assure you. Thanks for the feed back.


----------



## jbw59 (Jun 27, 2010)

That's a nice looking stand. I will say this, my wife bought me a stand at bowstands.com. I love it and it only cost $48 with shipping included. This really isn't the proper forum for merchandising your product. I'm just saying.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

That's a good looking stand, but the price is pretty high for most taste. I NEVER shoot without my quiver on and most target shooters don't unless they have a stool to hold their arrows. Get a ProPod for about $12 and your bow isn't on the ground.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

Kade said:


> That's a good looking stand, but the price is pretty high for most taste. I NEVER shoot without my quiver on and most target shooters don't unless they have a stool to hold their arrows. Get a ProPod for about $12 and your bow isn't on the ground.


WOW looks good!!! I agree with Kade and I dont know who I could get to lug it around for me on a day when we shoot 28 field targets !!!


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Looks good.
Looks top heavy and would worry about someone or the wind knocking it over.
Definetly a lot more then I would be willing to pay for a stand.


----------



## bowsaver (Jan 28, 2011)

I will address the fact that BOWSAVER is the farthest thing from being top heavy. It won't blow over. We have had them in our yards for over three years and never had one tip.


----------



## Shootin Jim (Dec 27, 2010)

Looks like an over priced tripod to me.


----------



## Digital Chaos (Dec 5, 2010)

Do what I did take your wife's double plant hanger cut some off the bottom stick it in the ground and poof! you have double bow hanger for under 8 bucks..


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

i like it looks good


----------

